# Omnisphere experts - arp speed modulation?



## Bman70 (Oct 6, 2022)

I'm a bit puzzled by what Spectrasonics did here. The Arp speed can be modulated, but why? The increments of modulation seem useless for any meaningful rhythmic purpose.

I have often wanted to modulate the arp to 0.5x speed, up to 1x speed, then perhaps 2x speed. This would allow performance in real time with great rhythmic variation. But at least using the Wheel, what you get is a ton of useless strange in-between speeds on the way from 1x to 2x, which destroys the rhythm and makes it non-musical.

Of course Wheel is by nature a smooth increment, so maybe that's not the intention for it. Is there another control knob or CC perhaps that can modulate in 1/2 step increments? Or perhaps if the Arp speed can be set to increment in musical divisions, instead of numerical decimals of one-hundredths?

Actually this question applies to *rhythmic envelopes* (Mod Envelopes) as well; the speed slider for them also seems rhythmically useless... modulating in increments of one-hundredths instead of a division that would work in musical context.

I'm still learning Omnisphere, so I'm hoping I missed some option that would allow modulating Arp or Envelope speeds in musical divisions, instead of a smooth non-musical gradation. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Mhein (Oct 7, 2022)

If you're looking to control the rate of the arp with the mod wheel in musically useful increments, I'd just map the mod wheel to the clock setting (the pull down in the upper left of the window that allows you to select 1/1,1/2,1/4, triplets,etc.). If you right click on the menu, you can map it to whatever you want.

I've never tried it, but mapping a stepped mod envelope to the same value might also work if you want to control it with an envelope.


----------

